# Favourite and worst Tube line



## Mr Blob (Aug 11, 2010)

The London underground has all your lines of service colour coded- each one is unique and people hold a reputation for each

I like the Jubilee line and Piccadilly line, 'cos the good memories when the Jubilee line opened anfd I visited the Milennium Dome at the turn of the century.  The Piccadilly is nice from the days I visited the South Kensington musuems and Heathrow is my exit to escape the country this and every summer!  The Jubilee line with its modern infrastructure would be perfect if not for frequent signalling problems

I avoid the Northern Line south of Kennington 'cos the route to Morden is the 'misery' section.  

Brixton station on the Victoria line deserves credit as I can watch a good film with my gf at the Ritzy cinema on a mundane weekend


----------



## stethoscope (Aug 11, 2010)

Fave: Jubilee - if only for when the extension came to link Stratford (and Bermondsey where I was working at the time!) 

Worst: dunno really, they all have their bloomin' moments. Probably the "Misery line"


----------



## Griff (Aug 11, 2010)

Hated the Circle Line the most, as it never worked when I wanted to go somewhere. 

Fave, probably the Central Line as it was the one I've always used the most as I grew upand lived most of my life in Leytonstone.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 11, 2010)

The circle line has cunted me too many times. I quite like the gray one. The new east London one is very spacey and nicely air conditioned but not very useful.


----------



## Madusa (Aug 11, 2010)

Favourite is Northern Line...It's edgy.
Worst is District Line...BORING!

I used to really like the Picadilly line when the trains were old skool. Now it's toss.


----------



## grit (Aug 11, 2010)

District line, pretty much always get a seat and a lot of it is not in the tunnel so can use internet connection on phone.

Plus its green, what more could you ask for?


----------



## Madusa (Aug 11, 2010)

grit said:


> District line, pretty much always get a seat and a lot of it is not in the tunnel so can use internet connection on phone.
> 
> Plus its green, what more could you ask for?


 
You can always get a seat on the D-line cos it's so shit. No one wants to travel on that junk.
The Northern line runs the deepest underground...that means it's edgy and cool.


----------



## Mr Blob (Aug 11, 2010)

stephj said:


> Fave: Jubilee - if only for when the extension came to link Stratford (and Bermondsey where I was working at the time!)
> 
> Worst: dunno really, they all have their bloomin' moments. Probably the "Misery line"


 we have something in common



ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> The new east London one is very spacey and nicely air conditioned but not very useful.


A costly waste of money


----------



## Mr Blob (Aug 11, 2010)

Griff said:


> Hated the Circle Line the most, as it never worked when I wanted to go somewhere.
> 
> Fave, probably the Central Line as it was the one I've always used the most as I grew upand lived most of my life in Leytonstone.


 
On the Central line I used to commute one stop Stepney Green to Mile end from the District line - not used it enough to have a verdict

One ticket inspector at Mile end was rude to me



grit said:


> District line, pretty much always get a seat and a lot of it is not in the tunnel so can use internet connection on phone.
> 
> Plus its green, what more could you ask for?


You mean environmentally friendly


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 11, 2010)

how is the northern line more edgy or miserable? they're all the same!


----------



## stethoscope (Aug 11, 2010)

Madusa said:


> I used to really like the Picadilly line when the trains were old skool. Now it's toss.


 
The Piccadilly can be hell at times... absolutely heaving and people with loads of cases going to/fro Heathrow.

And I got my purse lifted on that line last year - so I might have to reprieve the Northern of being my least fave line!


----------



## Mr Blob (Aug 11, 2010)

Believe the Piccadilly line is most heavily used and has most frequent services- every 3 minutes during peak



Orang Utan said:


> how is the northern line more edgy or miserable? they're all the same!


highest reported crime


----------



## stethoscope (Aug 11, 2010)

I should add actually that I *adore* the tube and don't use buses that much. It's just always going to struggle under the weight of sheer number of people using it and age of some of the infrastructure.


----------



## Mr Blob (Aug 11, 2010)

stephj said:


> I should add actually that I *adore* the tube and don't use buses that much. It's just always going to struggle under the weight of sheer number of people using it and age of some of the infrastructure.


 
London wouldn't be lovable without the Tube


----------



## Le Shark (Aug 11, 2010)

Favourite: Victoria Line - cos it gets me South to North in proper quick time each morning 

Worst: Dunno really - never had a good experience with the poxy Circle, sorry Lassoo, Line.....so I'll go with that!!


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 11, 2010)

Each line has it's own vibe, it's own personality. I used to find the Northern Line "sexy", the Pic was "stuffy" and the Central "transient".

But that's my outlook at a fixed point in time. Nowadays, I'm fickle - whatever line allows me to sit down and read my book for the duration gets my vote.


----------



## gabi (Aug 11, 2010)

Vic line is the best by a margin. Worse is the fucking northern line. hell in the morning.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 11, 2010)

....obligatory smug cyclist post


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 11, 2010)

Mr Blob said:


> we have something in common
> 
> 
> A costly waste of money


 
Even if I want to go from one end to the next (which I thought would be pretty useful) it's far quicker to go via anothter route. Besides there was already a train that ran just as regularly along the same bit of the first route.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 11, 2010)

gabi said:


> Vic line is the best by a margin. Worse is the fucking northern line. hell in the morning.


 
I used to like the Vic line because it meant good times for me, once upon a time but now it fills me with melancholy and yearning, so I don't much care for it anymore.


----------



## gabi (Aug 11, 2010)

jer said:


> I used to like the Vic line because it meant good times for me, once upon a time but now it fills me with melancholy and yearning, so I don't much care for it anymore.


 
It's fast. And starts in Brixton. Giving cool motherfuckers the chance to take their seats before the hoi-polloi get on at stockwell. For that alone, it's the best.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 11, 2010)

gabi said:


> It's fast. And starts in Brixton. Giving cool motherfuckers the chance to take their seats before the hoi-polloi get on at stockwell. For that alone, it's the best.


 
It's always been pretty useful for me. Gets a bit hot though.


----------



## Santino (Aug 11, 2010)

The Urban Line: http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/th...ew-tube-line?p=4574451&viewfull=1#post4574451


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 11, 2010)

the jubilee line when the endless 'upgrade' works are FINALLY done (though why a brand spanking new line - in tube terms anyway - should need an upgrade so soon is a matter of eternal bafflement to me ).
The Hammersmith & City is pretty awful, espesh the city stretches


----------



## stethoscope (Aug 11, 2010)

Santino said:


> The Urban Line: http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/th...ew-tube-line?p=4574451&viewfull=1#post4574451


----------



## Mr Blob (Aug 11, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Even if I want to go from one end to the next (which I thought would be pretty useful) it's far quicker to go via anothter route. Besides there was already a train that ran just as regularly along the same bit of the first route.


 
pretty sure the East London line extension was prompted for political reasons not practical need



Streathamite said:


> the jubilee line when the endless 'upgrade' works are FINALLY done


 
thank god


----------



## Mr Blob (Aug 11, 2010)

Streathamite said:


> The Hammersmith & City is pretty awful, espesh the city stretches


the trains and whole aura of this line is so flippin' dull and senseless


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 11, 2010)

Victoria Line because I can remember the excitement when it opened and now it takes me home.
Northern Line because it's just the worst line on the tube for reliability. Also the Northern Line has some really screechy sections and it hurts my ears. It looks really scuzzy and all


----------



## StanSmith (Aug 11, 2010)

They are all the same aye they? Sweaty, dirty, crammed and full of Cock-er-neys.

Oh yeah the Brown one is best.......


----------



## Iguana (Aug 11, 2010)

jer said:


> I used to like the Vic line because it meant good times for me, once upon a time but now it fills me with melancholy and yearning, so I don't much care for it anymore.


 
So fast it and the the fact that it's so low down used to give me ear infections when I first moved to London.  It's my favourite as it's so fast and the line is quite straight when you look at how the stations are placed on a map.  No touring all over the place like you do on the older lines, Bakerloo I'm looking at you.

But I did despise the Victoria when it was 10pm closing on weeknights for about 10 months.  It was like having a ridiculous curfew.


----------



## Upchuck (Aug 11, 2010)

Hammersmith & City is without doubt the worst
Love the Northern line.  Never understood the Victoria line


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 11, 2010)

I quite like the victoria line, coz it seems to go to everywhere that I have a place to be in london, atm, and does so very regularly.

dont think I've got a "worst"


----------



## Hollis (Aug 11, 2010)

Piccadily is my favourite.
Then:
Northern 
Victoria
Bakerloo
Jubilee

Least favourite
Central Line
District Line/Circle Line worst

Generally I like going north to south - but not east to west.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 11, 2010)

As a native of SE London where there are real trains instead, I've never much liked any of it.

The district line was tolerable when it had these



Mrs Magpie said:


> the Northern Line .... It looks really scuzzy and all



Srsly?  Having used it recently, it seemed kinda clean and tidy compared to how crappy it was in the late 80s when i had to use it regularly (and have tried to avoid it since)


----------



## cesare (Aug 11, 2010)

My favourite's easily the East London Line. I haven't tried the South extension part yet, but the Northwards part is brilliant. I got from Stamford Hill to home in 45 minutes today including picking up some shopping and topping up my oyster card (that journey would have probably have taken me at least 30 minutes longer before the ELL extension). The trains are lovely, new and air conditioned. And even now it's starting to get busy as people clock how much time you can cut off a journey/bypass London Bridge etc it's still comfortable and you can usually get a seat.

My next favourite's the Jubilee Line.

Least favourite, probably the Northern Line. Although I'm not really fond of any of the deep tube lines.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Aug 11, 2010)

Big Met


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 11, 2010)

Madusa said:


> You can always get a seat on the D-line cos it's so shit. No one wants to travel on that junk.
> The Northern line runs the deepest underground...that means it's edgy and cool.


 
and full of wankers wearing suits and reading the FT


----------



## scifisam (Aug 12, 2010)

The District Line, partly because other people seem to dislike it, meaning you get seats more often. 

When travelling from, say, Bethnal Green to Victoria, it's far, far easier and pleasanter to go one stop back to Mile End and then get the district line westbound. The other tube option is getting the central line to Holborn and changing; on this route, both trains will be full of sweaty people pressing in on you at almost any time of day. 

I also used to get the district line all the way from Upminster to Richmond, which means a guaranteed seat and a quick journey for the price of a zones 1-4 ticket. 

The Jubilee Line is lovely, but I just don't need to use it much.


----------



## Hellsbells (Aug 12, 2010)

At the moment, I like the Victoria line the best. It's really short - can get you to from one end to the other really quick. I live in Walthamstow, so ALWAYS get a seat on my way into work  Plus, coming home late at night & knowing Walthamstow's the last stop, means I don't have to worry about falling asleep and missing my stop. 
What does REALLY annoy me though, is the way it's so bloody slow going through Seven Sisters, and the fact that there can be constant stopping to 'regulate the service'


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 12, 2010)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Srsly?  Having used it recently, it seemed kinda clean and tidy compared to how crappy it was in the late 80s when i had to use it regularly (and have tried to avoid it since)


Well, I am comparing it the Victoria Line with its gleaming new trains, so perhaps I'm being a little unfair. The screechy noise on parts of the Northern Line is awful and actually caused my husband's Guide Dog starting to be scared of getting on tube trains. My husband had to get in a Guide Dog trainer to help sort it.


----------



## IMR (Aug 12, 2010)

I like the bits of the tube that are above ground instead of underground. District Line west of Earls Court and Hammersmith & City line west of Paddington. Don't like the Northern Line much.


----------



## bromley (Aug 12, 2010)

Worse - Hammersmith and Shitty, I hated having to use that when I was working in Ladbroke Grove.

Best - Jubilee line, but only the new bits!


----------



## blossie33 (Aug 12, 2010)

cesare said:


> My favourite's easily the East London Line. I haven't tried the South extension part yet, but the Northwards part is brilliant. I got from Stamford Hill to home in 45 minutes today including picking up some shopping and topping up my oyster card (that journey would have probably have taken me at least 30 minutes longer before the ELL extension). The trains are lovely, new and air conditioned. And even now it's starting to get busy as people clock how much time you can cut off a journey/bypass London Bridge etc it's still comfortable and you can usually get a seat.
> 
> My next favourite's the Jubilee Line.
> 
> Least favourite, probably the Northern Line. Although I'm not really fond of any of the deep tube lines.



Totally agree about the new north extension of the East London line (though technically it's the Overground not the tube now I think?)
The trains are really cool and I love the journey between Dalston and Shoreditch where you can see all the buildings, the garden at the Geoffrye Museum and then swing across the two bridges  

Victoria line is my tube favourite, it's quick, frequent and usually reliable.
Worst is the Circle line - always problems! I avoid it at all costs.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Aug 12, 2010)

Fav is Victoria Line.
Worse is Northern.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 12, 2010)

No mention of Waterloo & City Line?

Just feel so sad for the drivers on that one, must be the world's more boring job.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 12, 2010)

Eurgh... it's all fucking horrible. Gimme proper trains any day


----------



## cesare (Aug 12, 2010)

blossie33 said:


> Totally agree about the new north extension of the East London line (though technically it's the Overground not the tube now I think?)
> The trains are really cool and I love the journey between Dalston and Shoreditch where you can see all the buildings, the garden at the Geoffrye Museum and then swing across the two bridges
> 
> Victoria line is my tube favourite, it's quick, frequent and usually reliable.
> Worst is the Circle line - always problems! I avoid it at all costs.


 
Yes, I was wondering if the overground counted ... but a couple of other people mentioned it so I thought I'd throw it in


----------



## davesgcr (Aug 12, 2010)

Central line - White City to West Ruislip is the worlds most boring and tedious - PS the W&C line drivers work the Central also , so they dont get eternally depressed and bored to death.

Surprised no one mentions the Bakerloo with its "Edwardian" tunnel section and open air section to Harrow through once edgy Harlesden , and no one has sung the praises of the Metropolitan and Metroland - love those battleship "A" stock now nearly 50 years old , though their days are numbered


----------



## chezdor (Aug 12, 2010)

I have a whole hierarchy and everything...

the good:
victoria -fast and slick
jubillee - slick and open on weekdays and i like those glass doors it has
waterloo and city - useless, but one stop only, you can't get bored of that
ell - east and slick (but still slow!)
bakerloo- kind of nostalgic, if a bit slow

the bad:
hammersmith and city and metropolitan - from nowhere i am to nowhere i want to be...but ok its not their fault
northern - a bit traumatic and sprawling...mill hill east, what's the point?
'circle' - ridiculous

the ugly:
picadilly - grimy. and just bleak, especially north of fins park.  or out towards heathrow. ugh
district - delays. pathetically slow. rather walk.

so glad i commute by train.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 12, 2010)

why is the circle ridiculous? it's very useful
and mill hill east has a point if you live there


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 12, 2010)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> No mention of Waterloo & City Line?
> 
> Just feel so sad for the drivers on that one, must be the world's more boring job.


 
I am told that the Southern Railway used to 'sentence' drivers and guards to a spell on the Waterloo and City line for misdemeanours...


----------



## Mr Blob (Aug 13, 2010)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> No mention of Waterloo & City Line?
> 
> Just feel so sad for the drivers on that one, must be the world's more boring job.


 

The unnecessary line which is there for peak hour convenience


----------



## Mr Blob (Aug 13, 2010)

davesgcr said:


> Central line - White City to West Ruislip is the worlds most boring and tedious - PS the W&C line drivers work the Central also , so they dont get eternally depressed and bored to death.
> 
> Surprised no one mentions the Bakerloo with its "Edwardian" tunnel section and open air section to Harrow through once edgy Harlesden , and no one has sung the praises of the Metropolitan and Metroland - love those battleship "A" stock now nearly 50 years old , though their days are numbered


 I used to take the Bakerloo after a bus journey from my previous home in Peckham.  It was* my* line then for the West end


----------



## scifisam (Aug 14, 2010)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> No mention of Waterloo & City Line?
> 
> Just feel so sad for the drivers on that one, must be the world's more boring job.


 
But unlike drivers on the other lines, you don't have to do any evening or weekend work.


----------



## Maggot (Aug 14, 2010)

Victoria is my favourite, fast and frequent.  Don't have a least favourite.

Does the ELL count as a tube line?  It's more of a train line.

A good excuse to post my favourite tube map:


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 14, 2010)

How many different tube maps are there?


----------



## Maggot (Aug 14, 2010)

If you look closely you'll see that this one is quite special.

Actually you can't see it clearly in that picture, best to look at the link:  http://www.colourcountry.net/colourcountry/content/South-London-Tube-Map/media.pdf


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 14, 2010)

WOW! I'm printing that off now. Thank you, it's brilliant!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 14, 2010)

I like the central line best. It gets me home, and its always frequent.

I also like the DLR. It's like a slow moving rollercoaster and you can sit up front with no driver sometimes 

I hate: the circle/district/hammersmith & city lines which are always infrequent, always stop in the tunnels for no obvious reason, then crawl along as a patheticly slow. They're proper crap.

I also hate the Metropolitan line - it reminds me of living in the Harrow/Wembley area and travelling ages to get to Baker Street and back. It also takes ages.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 14, 2010)

Maggot said:


> A good excuse to post my favourite tube map:



*sniggers at 'dartford international'*



Maggot said:


> Does the ELL count as a tube line?  It's more of a train line.



various bits of the 'underground' were 'main line' railways at one point - including the east london line (which is now 'overground' (just go down the stairs from the 'underground' platforms at whitechapel to get to it  ) but also some of the northern chunks of the central and northern lines.


----------



## hipipol (Aug 17, 2010)

The Pink Line to the Airport has well cool trains, some of the older lines have rolling stock that is almost as shite as the Circle






Island Line, the blue ones me fav

The train to the airport, well its just fucking ace






Getting that to the airport in Hong KOng, then getting the shagged out Twatrow Express back here.....oh my, we are shit again


----------



## Thraex (Aug 17, 2010)

Worst: Waterloo and City, don't really know why, but there you go.
Favourite: Central, because I live in Leyton and it's my route into town.

I also like the Jubilee, District, Victoria and Northern lines.


----------



## flypanam (Aug 18, 2010)

Best-Jubilee because I live in north west london and it connects to everyother tube line.
Worst-Jubilee I buy a monthly ticket and i want cash back for all the weekends it's been down. TFL goes on about replacement bus services been free, but it's free for those who dont bother with a monthly or weekly ticket or oyster card. I'm subbing free travel for weekend town shoppers!


----------



## Utopia (Aug 18, 2010)

Mr Blob said:


> we have something in common
> 
> 
> A costly waste of money



Not for me it isn't, live in Dalston Junction and it now takes me 35mins(was approx 50mins) to my girlf's in Kennington and 50mins(was an hour & 15) to my Bro's in Croydon!, and the trains are always spacious and clean, and the view as you get to shoreditch high st and look toward the Gherkin is as New York as London can get!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 18, 2010)

I don't have to get the tube to work, which is good, a 254 bus gets me there in about 40 minutes. Do still use the tube, to vary my journey in or home, but only a few stops between Liverpool St and Kings X, the metro is my favourite of those, doesn't generally get packed, people seemed to be prepared to wait for Circle/H&C trains, which get more packed 

I do like the new East London tube, but haven't had to use it much, if they'd extended it to Stokie or Clapton, it would have been more useful for me  

Northern line is my least favourite - seeing that indicator saying 10 mins to the next train


----------



## Garek (Aug 18, 2010)

Mr Blob said:


> A costly waste of money


 
Rubbish. The London Overground is fantastic and it will be even better once they finish Stage 2.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 18, 2010)

Utopia said:


> Not for me it isn't, live in Dalston Junction and it now takes me 35mins(was approx 50mins) to my girlf's in Kennington and 50mins(was an hour & 15) to my Bro's in Croydon!, and the trains are always spacious and clean, and the view as you get to shoreditch high st and look toward the Gherkin is as New York as London can get!


 
I now have a door to door service to Decathlon, which is about as cool as it gets.

Well worth the investment


----------



## Crispy (Aug 18, 2010)

skyscraper101 said:


> I hate: the circle/district/hammersmith & city lines which are always infrequent, always stop in the tunnels for no obvious reason, then crawl along as a patheticly slow.



It's because there's so many routes that have to share tracks. A train going one way has to stop to allow another train to cross its path. They weren't planned and designed that way, just cheap junctions added on to connect disparate private railway companies' lines. It would cost an absolute fortune, and major disruption to fix


----------



## marty21 (Aug 18, 2010)

when i did get a tube from Liverpool St to Baker St, every day - always amazed me that people didn't get any train along that route, and waited for their specific one even if it was packed. Much better imo, to get any one to Great Portland St and wait for whichever one you do need.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 18, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Even if I want to go from one end to the next (which I thought would be pretty useful) it's far quicker to go via anothter route. Besides there was already a train that ran just as regularly along the same bit of the first route.


 
How do you get from Dalston to Crystal Palace more quickly than on the new ELL?


----------



## teuchter (Aug 18, 2010)

As for the question in the OP - the Victoria line is the best one and anyone who says otherwise doesn't know what they are talking about.

The ELL doesn't count as a tube line by the way.


----------



## Garek (Aug 18, 2010)

teuchter said:


> The ELL doesn't count as a tube line by the way.


 
There's only one true 'tube' line.

If you are not counting the London Overground you may as well not count the Metropolitan either.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 18, 2010)

I don't count the Metropolitan line as a proper tube line either.


----------



## IMR (Aug 18, 2010)

It is, you just have to suspend your disbelief.

    Gaily into Ruislip Gardens
    Runs the red electric train,
    With a thousand Ta's and Pardon's
    Daintily alights Elaine;
    Hurries down the concrete station
    With a frown of concentration,
    Out into the outskirt's edges
    Where a few surviving hedges
    Keep alive our lost Elysium - Rural Middlesex again.


----------



## lunatrick (Aug 18, 2010)

very much depends on what I'm doing, working or otherwise..

for work quickness is the key
Central
Jubilee  
Bakerloo at a push.

If I'm not working then I can enjoy the idle charm of the District or Circle, but when I used to live in Putney the District used to drive me insane by its slowness and unreliability...

Now I just speed back to Paddington (maybe after a few jars somewhere ) and get the hell out of London


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 19, 2010)

EEK!
Leaked video of runaway train on Northern Line last week...looks like it was a close-run thing.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-11016085


----------



## Crispy (Aug 19, 2010)

Very well handled by the signaling people, that one.


----------



## Mr Blob (Aug 19, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> EEK!
> Leaked video of runaway train on Northern Line last week...looks like it was a close-run thing.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-11016085



wow..the meaning of close shave


----------



## Mr Blob (Aug 19, 2010)

Maggot said:


> Victoria is my favourite, fast and frequent.  Don't have a least favourite.
> 
> Does the ELL count as a tube line?  It's more of a train line.
> 
> A good excuse to post my favourite tube map:



The East London line comes under TfL



skyscraper101 said:


> I also hate the Metropolitan line - it reminds me of living in the Harrow/Wembley area and travelling ages to get to Baker Street and back. It also takes ages.


 yeah its dull, too long and underused too


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 19, 2010)

Crispy said:


> Very well handled by the signaling people, that one.


Yes, I think people forget how lucky we are to have such well-trained staff throughout TfL who averted disaster when this extremely unusual event happened.


----------



## Mr Blob (Aug 19, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Yes, I think people forget how lucky we are to have such well-trained staff throughout TfL who averted disaster when this extremely unusual event happened.


someones in line for commendation


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 19, 2010)

The whole team, I hope. The link Crispy posted was very informative.


----------



## magneze (Aug 19, 2010)

My favourite worst tube line is the Northern because it gets me places and back home, but it's crap at rush hour.


----------



## i_got_poison (Aug 19, 2010)

favourite line has to be the central line. gets you across london in half the time.
the worst one has to be the district line. delays, weekend works and always overcrowded when i used it.
the hammersmith and city line doesn't seem to run too often in places like barking.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 20, 2010)

The central line sucks the life force out of anyone who uses it.


----------



## grit (Aug 23, 2010)

i_got_poison said:


> favourite line has to be the central line. gets you across london in half the time.
> the worst one has to be the district line. delays, weekend works and always overcrowded when i used it.
> the hammersmith and city line doesn't seem to run too often in places like barking.


 
Over crowded on the district?? where are you using it?


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 23, 2010)

i_got_poison said:


> the hammersmith and city line doesn't seem to run too often in places like barking.


 
Which is no surprise considering it terminates at Plaistow. 

My favourite line is the Jubilee. If you sit at the end of the row there's a convenient ledge you can put your head against to get some kip which isn't on any of the other trains that I can remember. The District line is great for if you want to gently traipse to wherever you're going but is as slow as fuck if you're in a hurry so that gets my thumbs down.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 23, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> Which is no surprise considering it terminates at Plaistow.



Actually I may be wrong on that point  but it always has whenever I've seen it. Just get the district to Plaistow and change there for it, innit.


----------



## sovereignb (Aug 30, 2015)

My favourite is the *DLR*  - light, airy and scenic. Seems to work when it snows better than all the other lines. Jubilee has been pretty good to me to.

My worst is the *Piccadilly* - always seems to suck the life out of me. 2hrs back from Heathrow today!
Metropolitan line seems odd to me, I dunno why as I don't use enough to assess accurately.


----------



## tim (Aug 30, 2015)

Bakerloo, because it's like the tube of my childhood; Comfy seats with sofas inthe centre of the carriage; and even during the rush hour you can usually find a seat between Oxford Circus and Embankment.


----------



## agricola (Aug 30, 2015)

Best - Victoria, I just associate it with home
Worst - Picadilly, its just appalling where-ever you go on it and at whatever time.


----------



## Belushi (Aug 30, 2015)

The best is the Victoria line, because it's so quick and I live next door to a station :thumbs :

I don't like the central line because it's always so bloody hot when I go on it.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 31, 2015)

Worst: Northern Line, always rammed and sweaty plus it misses out some important stops like Liverpool St making it not quite go where it'd be useful to change over 

Best: Jubilee, usually fairly reliable and clean. 


Honourable Mention: Central Line for most schizophrenic, between 8-6am and 6-7pm it becomes a temperamental sack of shit. Its also hot as feck. Yet it's probably the most hard working and useful line, with a kind of retro 70s vibe


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 31, 2015)

Worst - District, because trundling through Dagenham at a snail's pace quickly loses its novelty.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 31, 2015)

No one has said whether Overground counts, but for me that's the best for getting about on.
Paradoxically, my fave is the Jubilee line. I have a dislike of many of the places it visits but those magnificent stations are modern day cathederals.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 31, 2015)

Fave: Northern Line - Southern end means you're back in the right half of the city.
Worst. Metropolitan Line - Boring, never-ending drudgery.


----------



## Zimri (Aug 31, 2015)

Best - Jubilee Line for the amazing stations as already mentioned by hash tag and the fact it's mostly clean and tidy. Haven't had too much of a problem using it when the Overground is kaputt either!

Worst - Central and Northern lines, permanently working as travelling ovens and the stations just weren't designed for the numbers using them so they feel very claustrophobic to me! 

Northern also gets put into this rank because we're currently handmining into it from Crossrail Moorgate station and it's an absolute bastard to do and keep everyone happy!

We need to revisit this in 3-4 years when Crossrail is open and I can claim credit for how great Whitechapel and Liverpool Street stations are  Or deny all knowledge/involvement when something breaks :E


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 31, 2015)

of course, to be pedantic, only the northern, bakerloo, piccadilly, jubilee, central, victoria and waterloo & city are truly 'tube' (as in sink a shaft then dig the line from under ground level - 






(having said that, the 'thames tunnel' between rotherhithe and wapping was built on the same basis, although it gained railways later.  as was the bit of line from moorgate to finsbury park which was built by the metropolitan railway and is now part of whatever the heck 'great northern' is this week)

the district, metropolitan, circle, hammersmith and city are - for the bits that are below ground level - 'cut and cover' rather than tube.  more here.


----------



## spliff (Sep 1, 2015)

I like the cut and cover sections of the Met line where you can see the other platform.
I feel more comfortable sitting waiting for a train than in the 'real' tube staring at some bland advert.
I hated the Northern when I was dependant on it, I don't know now I rarely use it.
Jubilee gets my best underground vote.
Overground I've always been fond of the North London Line back to the days when it used to get me to Broad Street.
What with that at one end and Kew & Richmond t'other made it a bit of a Yin Yang choice.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 1, 2015)

The north London line used to be my fave. It took me to hand parties in the 90s.


----------



## jakejb79 (Sep 2, 2015)

Absolute favourite is the East London Line (pre-extension section)	  but now is the Jubilee line, but really like the Victoria line trains (just a shame they are not walk through)


----------



## ska invita (Sep 6, 2015)

check the chorus of this track out - Circle Line!! Circle Line!! Circle Line!!  I can relate...Its a weird line...


----------



## Favelado (Sep 6, 2015)

Victoria Line is a rocket that doesn't stop at every lamppost and comes every 90 seconds. The stretch between King's Cross and Finsbury Park feels (but probably isn't) like the fastest part of the network. Also - Brixton.

Worst used to be Wimbledon Branch of District Line due to very frequent signal failure, often just because it had rained a bit. Don't know if it's still shit though.


----------



## ska invita (Sep 6, 2015)

yeah it must be great to live on the victoria line


----------



## ska invita (Sep 6, 2015)

Favelado said:


> Worst used to be Wimbledon Branch of District Line due to very frequent signal failure, often just because it had rained a bit. Don't know if it's still shit though.


i bet it is
i tell you what else is shit is hammersmith + city line trying to go past liverpool street - trains often just stop along that stretch for indefinite amounts of time - bottle necked with circle and met line trains... its fucked up and made me late on more that one occassion ...i avoid it at all costs

i quite like the bakerloo line - it feels very mysterious to me - like some kind of a secret route


----------



## Favelado (Sep 6, 2015)

hipipol said:


>



Line 1 of the Madrid Metro is the equivalent of the Victoria Line. Hits most of the important parts of town cutting the city in 2 North to South and all the Vallecas stops at the end of the line are where I live and are my Spanish Brixton.


----------



## Favelado (Sep 6, 2015)

ska invita said:


> i bet it is
> i tell you what else is shit is hammersmith + city line trying to go past liverpool street - trains often just stop along that stretch for indefinite amounts of time - bottle necked with circle and met line trains... its fucked up and made me late on more that one occassion ...i avoid it at all costs
> 
> i quite like the bakerloo line - it feels very mysterious to me - like some kind of a secret route



Bakerloo is a proper line, a deep one but it DOES have a mysterious feel to it. It's like a quiet mirror of the Victoria Line. It's end at Elephant and Castle seems sudden somehow and Elephant is a curious place to emerge out of the station to. It's beggin to be extended to Walworth, Camberwell and Peckham but they've never done it.


----------



## Favelado (Sep 6, 2015)

Maybe contributors to the thread would like this book I read when it came out. It was fun. A Tube crash happens at Elephant. You're taken into the lives of the 253 passengers, one by one.

253 (novel) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 7, 2015)

Favelado said:


> Bakerloo is a proper line, a deep one but it DOES have a mysterious feel to it. It's like a quiet mirror of the Victoria Line. It's end at Elephant and Castle seems sudden somehow and Elephant is a curious place to emerge out of the station to. It's beggin to be extended to Walworth, Camberwell and Peckham but they've never done it.



It was a 'dotted line' on the underground maps in the late 30s and early 50s and got as far as some of the platform indicators






More on London Reconnections here


----------



## Favelado (Sep 7, 2015)

wow!


----------



## porp (Sep 7, 2015)

Favelado said:


> Maybe contributors to the thread would like this book I read when it came out. It was fun. A Tube crash happens at Elephant. You're taken into the lives of the 253 passengers, one by one.
> 
> 253 (novel) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Thanks for reminding of 253 -  properly loved that book when it came out, but not re-read it recently.


----------



## ska invita (Sep 7, 2015)

Favelado said:


> Bakerloo is a proper line, a deep one but it DOES have a mysterious feel to it. It's like a quiet mirror of the Victoria Line. It's end at Elephant and Castle seems sudden somehow and Elephant is a curious place to emerge out of the station to. It's beggin to be extended to Walworth, Camberwell and Peckham but they've never done it.


lots of plans to extend the bakerloo line into south east - all plans have beckenham junction as the final stop...2030 the earliest completion date though...


----------



## Belushi (Sep 7, 2015)

They stole half the Bakerloo line to become half the Jubilee line

Which should be called the Fleet Line Grrr


----------



## Favelado (Sep 7, 2015)

Belushi said:


> They stole half the Bakerloo line to become half the Jubilee line
> 
> Which should be called the Fleet Line Grrr



The nation got so soppy post-Dianatunnel we're lucky that we don't have to get on the Memorial Line.


----------



## porp (Sep 7, 2015)

I really don't get on with the Central Line, somehow. It links all sorts of weird bits of west London that have no right to a tube station -  Lancaster Gate? really?- and has super uncomfortable seats.
I know it's childish, but I feel properly resentful of the suited financial types on the eastbound Jubilee- they all seem like dead souls headed for Canary Wharf, smugly unaware of how shit that place is. They should subtitle that station: ''the banality of evil". Yes, lots of facile generalisation, but at 8.30am I feel what I feel


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 7, 2015)

Belushi said:


> They stole half the Bakerloo line to become half the Jubilee line
> 
> Which should be called the Fleet Line Grrr



London Reconnections has also put out a recent piece on the Fleet Line - here


----------



## Belushi (Sep 7, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


> London Reconnections has also put out a recent piece on the Fleet Line - here



Yeah, read that this morning 

We should just redirect any tube threads to London Reconnections, its an essential site :thumbs :


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 7, 2015)

I'm also told (but can't verify) that there may have been some work done at the Camberwell end of the Bakerloo line - a door in the cellar at Camberwell bus garage was apparently bricked up by Underground staff shortly before the buses were privatised...


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 8, 2015)

Favelado said:


> Worst used to be Wimbledon Branch of District Line due to very frequent signal failure, often just because it had rained a bit. Don't know if it's still shit though.



I can confirm its still shit, and slow as feck.


----------



## Favelado (Sep 8, 2015)

Artaxerxes said:


> I can confirm its still shit, and slow as feck.



Earl's Court platform indicators constantly changing their mind used to drive me mental as well.


----------



## Belushi (Sep 8, 2015)

I'm of the school of thought that the Wimbledon-Edgware Road branch of the District Line should become a separate Wimbleware Line :thumbs :


----------



## Favelado (Sep 8, 2015)

Belushi said:


> I'm of the school of thought that the Wimbledon-Edgware Road branch of the District Line should become a separate Wimbleware Line :thumbs :



Underground, overground, trundling free. The trains of the Wimbleware Tube Line are we.


----------



## bromley (Sep 8, 2015)

bromley said:


> Worse - Hammersmith and Shitty, I hated having to use that when I was working in Ladbroke Grove.
> 
> Best - Jubilee line, but only the new bits!


Can I change my favourite to the DLR or does that not count?


----------



## hash tag (Sep 8, 2015)

DLR doesn't compare to the London Overground, Clapham Junction to Stratford, so if you are having DLR.....


----------



## bromley (Sep 10, 2015)

hash tag said:


> DLR doesn't compare to the London Overground, Clapham Junction to Stratford, so if you are having DLR.....


Well played!


----------

